# Topics > Arts > Music >  SingerBots (LEMUR - League of Electronic Musical Urban Robots),  Brooklyn, New York and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Founder - Eric Singer

lemurbots.org

singerbots.com

facebook.com/singerbots

linkedin.com/company/singerbots

League of Electronic Musical Urban Robots on Wikipedia

GuitarBot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Jim Thirlwell & LEMUR at the Whitney Museum

Published on May 20, 2015




> Jim Thirlwell performing compositions for string quartet and LEMUR robots at the Whitney Museum, NYC.

----------


## Airicist

GuitarBot solo by Marc Mellits

Published on May 20, 2015




> From a suite of pieces for GuitarBot II by composer Marc Mellits

----------

